# Din en 61000-3-12



## Markus (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo kann mir einer die Grenzwerte für die Oberschwingungsströme sagen die in dieser Norm definiert sind?

Ich will die jetzt wissen, aber die Norm mag ich erst nächsten Monat kaufen, da kommt die neue Version raus... 
Und obwohl ich viel Geld für Normen ausgebe sind mir in diesem Fall die 50€ für die 2005er zu schade.

Kann mir wer helfen? 

muhl@uhltronix.com


----------



## Tommi (3 Mai 2012)

leider nein...

schönen Tag.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Verpolt (3 Mai 2012)

Vielleicht ist da was dabei...

http://www.fuld.de/html/vortrag_pfc.pdf

http://www.vde-verlag.de/normen/1838029/e-din-en-61000-3-12-vde-0838-12-2011-01.html


----------



## Markus (3 Mai 2012)

danke, aber das dokument kenn von fuld kenne ich schon.
die von dir verlinkte vorversion kenn ich nicht, aber in der finalen version 2012 hat sich doch garantiert wieder was geändert...


----------

